# Riki finds a better bed...



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, We've had several dogs that have done that. Of course we didn't wiin the bed we bought it and it was super expensive. ROFL. That was the last time a litter of puppies EVER got a big squishy comfy bed. It was super funny though because there were three of them in there it looked like the bed was having a seizure because they couldnt find the hole to get back out at first LoL.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! HA! That is hilarious and adorable! She must have been very comfortable in there!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, that is funnier than what I imagined!


----------

